# Looking good!



## Guest (Mar 23, 2002)

Looking good Chris - I took a LONG look at this S/W a year or so ago but just could not convince myself to change over. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks John!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks John. I am very happy with VBBS so far, I was supprised and happy to say hacking the code for all the mods we added was not too hard (well at least easier then I thought).

It will be nice when all the messages from the old board are moved over.

It's looking really good and it's MUCH MUCH faster then the Ezboard!

Scott


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Testing....


Yeah, this is better. I used this kind of board before. It's nice not to be part of the ezboard. The downside is now you're using your own bandwidth.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for visiting John H. and thanks for your comments. 

BTW: I do plan on puting a link to your forums on our links page. Just been busy getting this place up and running. Now I understand what you guys go through. I lost count of how many hours I put into this over the past couple of weeks.


----------

